# Powerhead safety and glue/repair



## Jack B (13 Apr 2021)

Hi everyone 

I bought a water pump on ebay, which works fine but whose cable casing has split as shown. I was planning to use it as a powerhead during water changes, but don't want the wires themselves becoming exposed obviously! 

1) Should I just throw it in the bin?? 
2) If not, could anyone recommend something gungy (?) to cover that area in? I'd want to force the cable to bend at a different point. 

Thanks! 
Jack


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Apr 2021)

Can you not return it for a refund. If not bin it not worth the risk.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Apr 2021)

Hi all,


Jack B said:


> Should I just throw it in the bin??


Bin I'm afraid. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2021)

Hard to see in the picture how much space you have for an optional repair. But we have something as waterproof heat shrink tube. This tube contains waterproofing heat glue on the inside for PVC. regular insulation for indoor use usually is from PVC, this glue is vulcanizing the tube to the insulation when heated. This shrink tube is extremely strong...

Submersible pumps/motors are encased in epoxy resin making them waterproof... But if the pump ever has been submersed with this damage then the motor most likely is moist on the inside... Once the water came in, it has no way to get out again, a droplet is enough to create a shortcut when everything warms up during operation, water evaporates and creates a moist and conductive air bubble in a closed environment. If you use it with this damage the electricity will leak out into the tank waiting for somebody to put in a finger and create a ground.

Even tho it never is a good idea to stick your finger in an aquarium with all the equipment plugged in, even if all looks intact. But I guess 9.9 out of 10 people forget this and still do it occasionally. I know I do...

Thus in this case don't take your chances and bin this potential killer...


----------



## Jack B (13 Apr 2021)

zozo said:


> Hard to see in the picture how much space you have for an optional repair. But we have something as waterproof heat shrink tube. This tube contains waterproofing heat glue on the inside for PVC. regular insulation for indoor use usually is from PVC, this glue is vulcanizing the tube to the insulation when heated. This shrink tube is extremely strong...
> 
> Submersible pumps/motors are encased in epoxy resin making them waterproof... But if the pump ever has been submersed with this damage then the motor most likely is moist on the inside... Once the water came in, it has no way to get out again, a droplet is enough to create a shortcut when everything warms up during operation, water evaporates and creates a moist and conductive air bubble in a closed environment. If you use it with this damage the electricity will leak out into the tank waiting for somebody to put in a finger and create a ground.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zozo - shrink tube would be a great idea but there's no room to push it on properly. It feels very cheap so will play it safe!


----------

